# Any Pittsburgh area clubs?



## JFire

Are their any Pittsburgh are wine making groups/clubs?


----------



## Julie

Nothing official but there is a handful of us who try to get together a couple times a year. You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## JFire

Sounds great. What area do you generally meet up? I'm about 12 miles east of the city.


----------



## ffemt128

There are 2 chapters of the AWS in the Pittsburgh Area. They are the Pittsburgh Chapter and the Pittsburgh East chapter. Links to sites are below:

http://aws-pittsburgh.org/
http://www.awspgheast.org/

As Julie stated though, we have a group of members here that generally get together at various locations throughout the year to meet, drink, eat and enjoy a day of friends.


----------



## Hokapsig

Whoa JFire, you are in my neck of the woods. I'm in Harrison City, outside of Murrysville.


----------



## Julie

JFire said:


> Sounds great. What area do you generally meet up? I'm about 12 miles east of the city.



I'm in Saxonburg and I have at least one party sometimes two a year, all you need to bring is a side dish and whatever wine you want to trade or troubleshoot. And expect to come and have fun!


----------



## djrockinsteve

We do have plenty of great people in the area that make wine. Stop by from time to time and see when we meet next. Sometimes for brunch and sometimes at somebody's home. 

We always share wine and help newcomers with making wine.


----------



## JFire

Hokapsig said:


> Whoa JFire, you are in my neck of the woods. I'm in Harrison City, outside of Murrysville.



I'm in North Versailles.


----------



## Hokapsig

okay JFire, looks like we are getting together to pick up juice at luvabella winery outside of youngstown on august 31. Get together with us


----------



## Skycrestfarm

Hi Everyone...
I am new to the forum. I am located in Butler county a little north of Saxonburg. The next time you have a get together I would like to join in the fun.

Stephen
Skycrestfarm


----------



## Runningwolf

Stephen, first off welcome to the forum. Now young man be careful what you ask for. That Saxonburg group is pretty seedy!


----------



## Julie

Hi Stephen,

How north of Saxonburg are you? I am in Saxonburg. I was planning on having something the Saturday after Thanksgiving but I can't cuz I have family coming in from out of state but I am hoping on planning on something after the holidays.


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> Stephen, first off welcome to the forum. Now young man be careful what you ask for. That Saxonburg group is pretty seedy!



From seeds sprout wisdom,,,


----------



## Skycrestfarm

Julie... I live up near Herman, about 5 miles from Saxonburg.

Terry... I'll take my chances with your seedy group.

A get together after the holidays would work for me. I should have a bottle or two of Zin/Syrah to sample with the group by then. Also perhaps some very young Riesling.


----------



## Julie

Skycrestfarm said:


> Julie... I live up near Herman, about 5 miles from Saxonburg.
> 
> Terry... I'll take my chances with your seedy group.
> 
> A get together after the holidays would work for me. I should have a bottle or two of Zin/Syrah to sample with the group by then. Also perhaps some very young Riesling.


 
Great that sounds like a plan, you over on 356 or Great Belt Rd?


----------



## buckhorn

I too would like to find a group to meet and talk to about this new hobby... I see Saxonburg and Edinboro people here.... I kinda split the difference here in Mercer....


----------



## Hokapsig

Thanks to Julie (and Mike) for thier get together/wine ranking/contest rating/social time. We both enjoyed meeting new friends, connecting with old friends not seen in a year and doing math and telling stories.


----------



## Skycrestfarm

*Good time...*

Thanks Julie and Mike for inviting me to your get together it was a blast! I enjoyed meeting you and the rest of the gang and look forward to more wine talk and sharing in the future. Next time I should have something to contribute to the gathering.

Stephen
Skycrestfarm

In the pipeline... Zinfandel/Shirah blend and Reisling


----------



## boulder

Hello all. Just joined, making my first wine now. I'm in Irwin Pa.


----------



## Julie

boulder said:


> Hello all. Just joined, making my first wine now. I'm in Irwin Pa.



Welcome to winemaking talk. You know Irwin is driving distance to any gathering we have.


----------



## boulder

Thanks! What is AWS, I couldn't find a website.


----------



## Julie

No website, we are just a handful of winemakers who get together. I Post on here we we have a gathering and I'll send you a pm as well, we would love to see you


----------



## Runningwolf

boulder said:


> Thanks! What is AWS, I couldn't find a website.



Welcome aboard. AWS is the American Wine Society. They have three awesome chapters in the Pgh area. They all get together and have a great convention each Spring.


----------



## Hokapsig

Welcome aboard boulder. I'm a hop skip and a jump from Irwin in Harrison City. Stop over as we will be opening a winery at Schramms


----------

